# Pacemakers + Angiograms



## nyyankees (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone know how long a pacemaker surgery takes? And time to perform an angiogram? I need to calculate the anesthesia time. Thanks.


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 12, 2010)

Why do you need the times before the case is performed?


----------

